# High Rock - Baltimore, MD & Norfolk, VA



## axle98 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone can tell me what the relationship was - if any - between High Rock Ginger Ale Co from Baltimore, MD and the High Rock Ginger Ale Co. from Norfolk, VA?  Although the names are the same as well as the periods of operation -  the crown designs were vastly different - I'm listing them in my collection as two separate brands for this reason - did they share anything more than the name?
 thanks,
 Alex


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 20, 2012)

axle98

 Welcome to the forum. I don't know the answer to you're question, but if you think that's confusing, check this out ...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-100601/mpage-1/key-High%252CRock/tm.htm#100601

 SPB


----------



## axle98 (Oct 20, 2012)

you're right  - that does make it a lot more confusing - the bottle has Baltimore, MD on it but the logo matches the design of the crown on the right - that's the Norfolk, VA one.  I'm now totally stumped.


----------



## waskey (Oct 20, 2012)

I think the companies may have been connected. There are many different High Rock bottles from Baltimore with many different designs, they were around for quite a while too. Late 1920s to the 1940s.


----------



## bottlingco (Oct 21, 2012)

Here are the caps I have extra.  I am sorry, but could not figure out how to add to a p.m. or e-mail through this forum.


----------



## bottlingco (Oct 21, 2012)

Here are some more.


----------



## Eric (Oct 22, 2012)

Is the Nichol Kola cap for sale?


----------



## Eric (Oct 22, 2012)

From the book of H.R. Nicholson Company:
 â€œNicholson developed a ginger ale recipe at the request of a independet Baltimore bottler Louis A. Fine, who was looking for both a golden and pale dry ginger ale to sell through small 'ma and pa" stores, the beverage was called HIGH ROCK ginger ale; a 24 oz bottle sold for 10 cents. In the 1930s, High Rock was the largest selling ginger ale in Baltimore.
 When High Rock's bottling company was passed on to son Albert Fine, a bad business advice spelled disaster for the brand. To save money and increase profit margins, Fine ended up switching to a lower quality of ginger ale extract from a different supplier. That decision spelled disaster for High Rock Ginger Ale and the company folded.â€

 So basicly Nicholson developed the orignal syrup/flavoring sold it to Fine, Fine sold the syrup/flavoring to ma and pa bottlers, these small privatly owned bottlers used their own logos and design, possibly even different names till Fine changes the recipe, then the quality went south.


----------



## axle98 (Oct 23, 2012)

Excellent info! Thanks Eric - so I guess the ma and pa who bought the recipes for the High Rock brand to sell in their stores would also have had access to other High Rock recipes like root beer - Baltimore - the crown on the left would have been the original, while the Norfolk, VA on the right would have been another bottler paying rights to use the name/recipe but I can't get past the fact that they would also use the name High Rock Ginger Ale Co. as is evidenced on the side of the cap -   - in addition they decided to make their own logo - does this sound right? Wouldn't a ma/pa operation put their own name on the side of the cap?  Maybe part of the deal  with using the recipe was the user had to give credit to the originator.  I'm attaching a pic of what was probably one of the original ginger ales Eric is talking about.


----------



## axle98 (Oct 23, 2012)

> Excellent info! Thanks Eric - so I guess the ma and pa who bought the recipes for the High Rock brand to sell in their stores would also have had access to other High Rock recipes like root beer - Baltimore - the crown on the left would have been the original, while the Norfolk, VA on the right would have been another bottler paying rights to use the name/recipe but I can't get past the fact that they would also use the name High Rock Ginger Ale Co. as is evidenced on the side of the cap - - in addition they decided to make their own logo - does this sound right? Wouldn't a ma/pa operation put their own name on the side of the cap? Maybe part of the deal with using the recipe was the user had to give credit to the originator. I'm attaching a pic of what was probably one of the original ginger ales Eric is talking about.


----------



## bottlingco (Oct 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Eric
> 
> Is the Nichol Kola cap for sale?


 Eric,
 It is for trade.  Just let me know what you have to trade.  ~bottlingco


----------

